# Appealing Carer's Allowance Decision



## Carer (11 Mar 2004)

I have applied for a carer‘s allowance in respect of my elderly mother and today received a form letter informing me that she was 'not so disabled as to require full time care and attention’.  The letter stated  that: ‘at present you have been refused on the Medical aspect of your application, this is an interim decision only. All aspects of your claim are in the process of being examined…’

My mother is 73 and suffers from a number of serious health conditions including but not limited to severe arthritis, diabetes, and depression (she has been hospitalised in relation to the first and third of these). She is bent double, walks with great difficulty with a stick and is unable to leave the house. Her hip literally collapsed several years ago, but she had a bad fall after having it replaced and suffers from constant chronic pain. If she falls, (which she does on a frequent basis) she is unable to get up by herself. In addition she often needs help to get up from bed or from her armchair. 

She is now unable to wash or dress without assistance. As she has great difficulty controlling her blood sugar levels she gets tends to get very tired. Consequently she needs to be supervised as she has a tendency to dose off and I am afraid she may fall into the open fire or otherwise do herself harm. While living alone she often neglected to eat, which only exacerbated that problem. She takes 23 tablets per day, and needs someone there to make sure she takes them as she tends to forget. 

There is little chance of me getting work here. If I leave she may well have a serious fall or do enough damage to herself to require institutional care at a multiple of what it would cost to pay the allowance to me. I am hoping it will not come to that. 

I’m going to see our GP tomorrow about appealing the decision. He previously said that he could see no reason why I would not be entitled to Carer’s Allowance for her and filled out and signed the relevant form. In addition he stated on it that she was not fit to attend for examination due to mobility problems. He did not however include any additional information in addition to the form and I fear this is where the problem may lie. We have not been contacted by anyone from the department with a request for more information about her condition. 

Has anyone else had experience of this or does anyone knows exactly how disabled one needs to be to qualify for a Carer’s Allowance?  Does the cared for person need to be bedridden? How should I go about appealing this? I’m not even sure where to send an appeal to as the letter came from the Carer’s Allowance section in Longford but Oasis.gov.ie suggests that social welfare appeals should be sent to the appeals office in Dublin.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (11 Mar 2004)

OASIS has some info about appealing such decisions in case that's any use?




www.welfare.ie/schemes/carers/ca.html


----------



## Marie (12 Mar 2004)

First of all my commisserations to you on your mother's and your situation, which must be giving you both great anxiety!

Three years ago I went to Social Services in Dublin suggesting I take unlimited sabbatical from my job in UK to care for my frail dementing 83-year-old mother at home.  I was astounded that the Euro93 per week "Carers Allowance" was all, and that N.I. contribution was not paid in addition.  If you are preparing to be a primary carer for your mother you need to be aware of the financial stresses such a low income will produce, and that your own pension will be affected in turn.  Your mother is relatively young and your carer role could continue for the next 10-15 years and perhaps you need to pursue this with Social Services.

I fear one obstacle to your carer role/finance being agreed may be that though your mother's arthritis, diabetes and depression make life "difficult" they are chronic complaints all amenable to maintenance treatment as opposed to a specified "new" additional acute illness......and you have pointed to the amount of medications your mother now requires for her conditions.

Current "best practice" is that care in their own familiar surroundings is optimal for older people where possible. From my experience there was a real commitment by the health services to put anything necessary in place to maintain my mother at home with appropriate care.  The District Nurse was an important ally in this.  If I were in your position now I would try to get the D.N. service working with you towards a home-care package, as well as your G.P. and the D.N. will subsequently be v. important when you need (as you will!) occasional respite relief put in place.

A booklet which I found comprehensive and helpful (issued by Social Services through their offices) was titled something like "Growing Old In Ireland: Facts you should know".

I wish you well with it!


----------



## Marie (12 Mar 2004)

*Falls*

One last thought; "falls" are serious and a matter of real concern.  If your GP is not taking this seriously s(he) should be.  Under the National Service Framework for treatment of older adults (UK 2000/1?)frequent falls are recognised to be a precursor to increased input by medical services. A national system of monitoring combined with targetting of community services on elderly individuals who report falls (for example new referrals to psychiatric services are routinely asked "Do you fall over?"; if "yes" community services are alerted.

All success with it!


----------



## elderdog (13 Mar 2004)

*.*

Marie,

Thank you for posting the above

I hope that Carer finds them as useful as I do


eDog


----------



## Marie (14 Mar 2004)

*.*

You are most welcome Elderdog!


----------

